# Fountain pen ink window modification.



## mototrev (Oct 18, 2013)

While I wait around for taps, nibs and ebonite to arrive on the door step.
I started playing with an ink window modification, using some lexan clear tube 12.75mm od & 9.5mm id left over from a paying job.

This a 'Baron II' kit in gold, here in Oz.

Any suggestions for different methods for filling and inspection window?

Here's how I went about it: 

I took about 5 or 6 thou cut out of the bore for 3mm on both ends of the lexan to fit the brass  tubes, with a drop of shock resistance CA to hold it together.





Turned up the bits and added a grove for some 11mm dia x 1mm o-rings....the pic shows 1.5 wall o-rings which looked a bit clunky.





Added one an o-ring to the cap as well.





Finished pen prior to filling.





A check of the tines and a wash of the feed.
and I run some 2 thou brass shim through the feed as I've found there is often some plastic flashing and crud left from the molding process which inhibits good ink flow.....then filled her up.





Fill with Noodler's forest green and did a test writing sample.....now I'll know when I'm low on ink!


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 18, 2013)

How do you fill it?


----------



## mototrev (Oct 18, 2013)

jimofsanston said:


> How do you fill it?



It just has a standard converter from the kit.


----------



## Harley2001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice wants the o rings for. Just for looks or are they doing something.


----------



## mototrev (Oct 18, 2013)

Harley2001 said:


> Very nice wants the o rings for. Just for looks or are they doing something.



Just for looks....and hide the joint a bit accent the transition from clear to window to barrel

6no. x o-rings space at aprox 4-5mm at the grip looks good imho.


----------



## mototrev (Oct 19, 2013)

*From window to Demonstrator*

I have to admit some partiality towards demonstrator pens.
This time using the lexan tube for the basis of a simple demonstrator.

I'll have to go to the plastic supplier and get some different sizes so the cap can be constructed like the barrel.
Then it will be 8 o-ring groves and 4 ends to face to make the entire pen.

No silicone grease, just a drop of H2O then when the H2O evaporates the 0-rins stick in place.





This time the o-rings act as retainers between the barrel parts.
the groves were machined to the inside of the tube. 









Despite polishing the internal bore for the cap parts.
and trying to obtain a tight enough fit for the parts to hold together I failed to get a see through finish at this point.





However it frames the view if the nib nicely, and show how its put together.


----------



## jimjam66 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice one!  Not so sure about the Demonstrator, but different strokes, I guess ...


----------



## mototrev (Oct 21, 2013)

Changed the cap to larger material (15.75mm)
Machined a press in spacer _(polished stainless steel for the chrome and polished brass and lacquer finish for the gold)_ for the clip.
Everything else is held together by tight fitting o-rings.
Next thing to do is an eye dropper conversion......but I'm not convinced about the kit's fittings to be leak proof.....even with silicon grease.....another o-ring I guess.


----------

